# Importance of your liver & Its functions



## Stacked (Sep 29, 2011)

The liver is miraculous because of its diversity of life-sustaining functions. An amazingly complex organ which virtually affects every physiological process of the body. 

Weighing about 4 pounds, it is the largest organ of the body, and is responsible for approximately 620 functions. The average healthy liver produces over 2,000 recognized enzymes and 2,000 unrecognized enzymes. 

It filters over a liter of blood per minute and produces from 1 to 1 1/2 quarts of bile each day. In most cases however, the liver operates at only 1/7th of its ability. 

The liver is the body's primary 'anti-pollution' organ. It is in charge of removing potential toxins from the blood stream. Through the bile, the liver is able to remove certain drugs and heavy metals such as mercury. It is responsible for destroying and removing red blood cells that have out lived their effectiveness. It is also responsible for the formation of most of the blood's clotting agents. It cleanses poisons, toxins, and excessive build up of wastes. The liver aids in the digestive process. It has almost detergent like abilities to break up saturated fats and oils making it possible to eliminate them. It breaks down poisons from alcohol, soda, hair sprays and deodorants. One key responsibility is regulating the metabolism. It metabolizes fats, carbohydrates, proteins and many vitamins. Other functions include regulating blood sugar levels and balancing hormone levels, which lead to PMS. In a healthy detoxified liver, the left lobe is the area that produces the anti-allergens and anti-histamines which control asthma, hay fever, sinus, allergies, sensitivities and congestion. Heart and circulatory problems soon begin when the liver is not doing its job due to being overloaded with toxins. Eczema, psoriasis or rashes are also associated with liver congestion. 

Even 'healthy' foods may not be digested properly when not eating a diet of 50-80% raw food a day. Diets high in fats, alcohol, carbohydrates and chemicals lead to liver damage.

Many people overlook possible liver impairments. Signs of improper liver function may include an intolerance to greasy and spicy foods. Your liver may also be impaired and toxic if you are experiencing weight gain, headaches, irritability, aches and pains, indigestion, chronic constipation, PMS, poor thyroid functions, poor skin conditions, eczema, psoriasis, bowel problems, food allergies or skin blotches.

As you can see the liver is one of the more important organs in the body and many times in this sport of ours we abuse it. There are numerous supplements out there to aid the liver and its functions. Things like water, milk thistle, ALA, liv52 and Tyler's Lvier detox all play roles in detoxification of the liver or regeneration of damaged liver cells. Be nice to it, you cant live without it.


----------

